# The Most Common Electrical Violations



## jar546 (Mar 28, 2019)

Please list the top 3 electrical code violations that you seem to write up using NEC references (please).  I am curious to see how this differs by geographic area.  Thanks and PLEASE try to participate.  I would like to see this thread grow.  Thank you!  I'll start:

1)  NEC 210.12(A) AFCI protection requirements, mostly they forget the kitchen and laundry
2)  NEC 210.8(A) GFCI protection dwelling units, 210.8(D) GFCI protection dwelling dishwashers
3)  NEC 408.4(A) Marking branch circuits in panel and 408.4(B) Marking panelboards/switchgear with supply source.

Well there you have it.  What are yours?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 6, 2019)

Not bad.  Five months with no responses.  That is actually great news because the means no one fails electrical inspections in your areas.  Kudos to your electricians.

Here, however, we still find electrical violations.  I'm going to add another one:

NEC 210.52 concerning more than 6" of overhang on a kitchen island or peninsula counter and still trying to count the receptacle below the counter as compliant.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 6, 2019)

Open neutrals, open grounds, reverse polarity, conductors not secured in lugs in panels or within specified distance of boxes, panels not labeled, incorrect breaker sizing for loads.........I could go on.......and on.......

ICE could fill pages...........


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 12, 2019)

400.8 (1) flexible cords are not permitted as a substitute for fixed wiring and
(5) not permitted in suspended ceilings. I have problems with this because I can't stop them from installing a receptacle in the suspended ceiling and they later they run a cord to it for something, usually a small sign or display lighting. If they do it before the final inspection I am always asked why can't they use the receptacle if it's okay to be there.


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 12, 2019)

The most common electrical violation I see?

Edwin.


----------



## ICE (Sep 12, 2019)

fatboy said:


> ICE could fill pages...........


I did that.


----------



## linnrg (Sep 17, 2019)

I would have to say that the most common list would depend upon the inspectors training, ability and education in electrical.  I am still learning.  I know a lot and I know very little.  Residential work is repetitive and fairly understandable but commercial work can be from the simple to the complex.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2019)

This is common, to 71 brand new rooms in an assisted living.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks like they have a lot or work to do


----------



## fatboy (Sep 18, 2019)

And a cabinet setter out of would I would imagine.


----------



## steveray (Sep 18, 2019)

We see a lot of 110.26 stuff..

The sections you cite....
Less now so with less generators happening, but the amount of guys that miss separating the grounds ans neutrals in subpanels and basic grounding stuff scares me...


----------



## jar546 (Sep 18, 2019)

fatboy said:


> And a cabinet setter out of would I would imagine.



This is where the cabinet guy should have said, "wait, I can't do this.  Someone screwed up. We need to get the receptacle replacement correct first"


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 18, 2019)

fatboy said:


> This is common, to 71 brand new rooms in an assisted living.
> 
> View attachment 5858
> 
> ...



So what NEC section is this an violation of?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 18, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> So what NEC section is this an violation of?



We can start with "not per plans" in the administrative section of your state/local code because that layout would not have been approved by an electrical plans examiner and/or questioned.


----------



## steveray (Sep 18, 2019)

jar546 said:


> This is where the cabinet guy should have said, "wait, I can't do this.  Someone screwed up. We need to get the receptacle replacement correct first"



This is where the cabinet guy and/ or electrician said "Wait...I can get a change order out of this....."


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 18, 2019)

jar546 said:


> We can start with "not per plans" in the administrative section of your state/local code because that layout would not have been approved by an electrical plans examiner and/or questioned.



Looks like the electrical plans and the building plans may not have matched up. But I never saw a plan that specifies the elevations of the shelves in a cabinet. So if there were no details of the shelf elevations and the receptacles where at the right place per plans I'm curious if there is a violation of a NEC section even if they did not cut out the shelf in front of the receptacle?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 18, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> Looks like the electrical plans and the building plans may not have matched up. But I never saw a plan that specifies the elevations of the shelves in a cabinet. So if there were no details of the shelf elevations and the receptacles where at the right place per plans I'm curious if there is a violation of a NEC section even if they did not cut out the shelf in front of the receptacle?



We always ask for a cabinet layout (free) both top view and elevations.  If we see a receptacle where there is a pantry cabinet, we ask why.  It is actually common.


----------



## steveray (Sep 18, 2019)

Just did a service inspection 800A...Electrician had the grounding symbol tattooed on the back of his arm so I said "You must be a good electrician".....Missed the MBJ screw........Nice guy though....


----------



## Jimmy T (Mar 24, 2021)

1. open holes in junction and panel boxes
2. incorrect wire size for breaker
3. no bushing or strain relief at panel/ box connection
4. no J- box cover 
I could go on but you asked for three.


----------



## Beniah Naylor (Mar 24, 2021)

Residential - 2017 NEC

Not bonding the nipple between the meter box and the main disconnect, on services the bonding cannot be accomplished with standard locknuts per NEC 250.92 (B)

Exterior enclosures in damp or wet locations subject to water infiltration, normally because they install the nipple between the meter box and the main disconnect crookedly enough that there is a huge gap at the top or bottom that water can come in.  NEC 312.2

More than four NM cable being bundled for more than 24 inches, per table 315(B) (16), table 310.15(B) (3) (a), and section 334.80.


----------

